# getting money out of cyprus



## theshe2011 (Jul 29, 2013)

hi, can anyone tell me the current position about taking money from sale of house back to uk please? I have properties in cyprus that i want to sell now and am wondering what the current policy is from the banks?? My Cyprus accounts are with Hellenic. 
I'm also interested in hearing experiences of how people have got a sale for their houses. Did you need to reduce your prices significantly? where did you find buyers? any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You are now allowed to take money from house sales out of Cyprus. Initially after the bail out there was a restriction but that has been lifted.

Some expats got around the restriction at the time if they had British buyers by doing transfers from the buyers Uk bank to the Sellers UK bank. This also save on exchange fees. However this does sometimes cause a few problems at this end.

If you want to sell at this time it is important to price your properties as low as you possibly can. Buyers these days are all looking for 'bargains'.


----------



## theshe2011 (Jul 29, 2013)

thank you Veronica. that's very helpful.


----------

